
A single Quine for 11 languages - DanielRibeiro
http://d.hatena.ne.jp/ku-ma-me/20090916/p1
======
saulrh
Not quite. This is a quine that relays through eleven languages before finally
reproducing itself, not a quine that works in eleven languages. There's an
actual algorithm for doing it in some journal somewhere, but it's still pretty
impressive.

